# Potential Education Reimbursement Funding Restriction FY 13/14



## navymich (15 Feb 2013)

And yet another "potential" cut of funding.  I just received this email regarding my current active ILP:



> POTENTIAL EDUCATION REIMBURSEMENT FUNDING RESTRICTION FY 13/14 =========================
> 
> ******** DO NOT REPLY TO THIS E-MAIL ********
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffb (15 Feb 2013)

Ya, just got the same one minutes after I submitted the final paper on my 7th of 12 courses. I'll be able to get the 8th done before the 1st but hopefully I can get the last 4 courses funded. I can't say I am that surprised frankly that this is one of the programs on the chopping block but it is incredibly short sighted.


----------



## navymich (15 Feb 2013)

I was talking to a couple of friends the other day about ILPs.  Neither of them have been able to submit a request for new ILPs.  Definitely unfortunate for anyone trying to get started on education.  

I also received an email in November telling me to log into my current ILP, review for accuracy, and indicate substantiation for continuing with it.  After I did that, it was re-endorsed and re-approved for funding for FY 2012/13.  I figure that was the start of things, to determine how many are currently accurate and hopefully that will help with some funding for next FY.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Feb 2013)

jeffb said:
			
		

> .....but it is incredibly short sighted.


That may be the eulogy for CDA.  This is but one of _several_ short-sighted decisions that cuts educational/intellectual support for the CF but keeps the maximum number of CDA HQ personnel employed.  

After all, when you're provided with a MGen commanding, there's a whole PY pyramid of requisite ranks, whose justification cannot be questioned.


----------



## brihard (16 Feb 2013)

The PRes is affected by this too. One of my troops just forwarded this to me.

POTENTIAL EDUCATION REIMBURSEMENT FUNDING RESTRICTION FY 13/14 ========================= 

******** DO NOT REPLY TO THIS E-MAIL ******** 

THIS MESSAGE IS FOR YOUR INFORMATION. 

SENT ON BEHALF OF COMD CDA

1. CBI 210.801 - Education Reimbursement - Primary Reserve establishes the CF Education Reimbursement program and assigns responsibility for its administration to CDA. The program has been in effect since 2004 and provides an avenue for CF personnel to be reimbursed for educational opportunities in support of CF objectives. Note that funding for this program is not guaranteed. 

2. While the CF Education Reimbursement program has never guaranteed funding for ILPs, funding in recent years has been available to reimburse ILPs $2,000 per academic year to a career maximum of $8,000. However, due to current departmental fiscal pressures, the funds available for ER may be significantly reduced on 1 Apr 13. 

3. Para 2 does not refer to ILPs for members under CANFORGEN 094/10 - Education Reimbursement for Ill and Injured Personnel. ILPs and claims may continue to be submitted under this policy. 

4. Specific details on the implications for and existing ILPs will be sent as a separate notice to users and posted on the CDA ILP DWAN site at http://cda.mil.ca/j3ops/ilpaccess-eng.asp or http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/au-ns/wa/rp-eng.asp. 

5. Questions or clarifications can be sent to +DLM-DGA@CDA-ACD@Kingston or dlm-dga@forces.gc.ca mailbox. 

*********** DO NOT REPLY TO THIS E-MAIL ***********


----------



## brihard (16 Feb 2013)

Following on my last post, upon further reflection: Is anyone here in the chain of command of a reserve organization aware of this having been promulgated down the chain of command prior to or concurrent with word going directly to the soldiers potentially impacted via email? My back of the envelope numbers (~25k PRes, ~40% student ca. a 2006 study) we may be looking at between 6 and 10k reservists who've just had this sent to them direct, and those of us who the soldiers should be able to count on to explain things have not been informed about this possibility.

It may be that word simply didn't get to me, but I'd like to know if this has been formally promulgated down the chain at any level, or if CDA's taking the 'bite the pillow; it helps' approach on this one.


----------



## Harris (16 Feb 2013)

Nothing came to/through me at my unit.


----------



## brihard (16 Feb 2013)

Harris said:
			
		

> Nothing came to/through me at my unit.



You've got considerably more rank than I, and more experience in seeing things from a loftier perspective- is it reasonable of me to be a bit pissed that unit leadership may well be finding this out first from the troops themselves? We've been afforded no ability to proactively address the inevitable rumors. 

I think I can fairly say this is the single most visible and accessed benefit amongst our troops, and is a hell of a retention tool besides that.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (16 Feb 2013)

I did hear rumblings about this about 10 days ago. There have been meetings in Kingston about this and other topics and more are coming. I am surprised though that this is how it is being broadcasted to us. This is being sent out in advance of an official directive, I suspect because though something will change with respect to ER, exactly what is probably not known. Notice it says "...funds available for ER *may* be significantly reduced on 1 Apr 13..."


----------



## brihard (16 Feb 2013)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> I did hear rumblings about this about 10 days ago. There have been meetings in Kingston about this and other topics and more are coming. I am surprised though that this is how it is being broadcasted to us. This is being sent out in advance of an official directive, I suspect because though something will change with respect to ER, exactly what is probably not known. Notice it says "...funds available for ER *may* be significantly reduced on 1 Apr 13..."



Yup, seen. I just find that the extremely 'maybe' nature of this is discordant with the need apparently felt to get word out suddenly and directly by this kind of dissemination.


----------



## Harris (16 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> You've got considerably more rank than I, and more experience in seeing things from a loftier perspective- is it reasonable of me to be a bit pissed that unit leadership may well be finding this out first from the troops themselves? We've been afforded no ability to proactively address the inevitable rumors.



No, I agree with you.  This is not acceptable.  What do I tell my troops when they come looking for answers?  I guess I've got some work to do Monday.


----------



## brihard (16 Feb 2013)

Harris said:
			
		

> No, I agree with you.  This is not acceptable.  What do I tell my troops when they come looking for answers?  I guess I've got some work to do Monday.



Yup. Absent any Monday morning fires to put out, drafting an email up my chain to summarize what's known and what I believe needs to be found out is my first task after my second coffee allows me to start with the words-putting-into-sentences-doing-thing.


----------



## GnyHwy (16 Feb 2013)

It would be helpful if they define the selection criteria for what or who they will approve/not approve.  I realize that there would still be no guarantees, but at least you might be able get an idea of your probability.  Especially helpful for young troops that don't have the money to burn.

Or is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Ciskman (16 Feb 2013)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> I Notice it says "...funds available for ER *may* be significantly reduced on 1 Apr 13..."



What I find the most troubling is that they leave everyone hanging, especially with the 'may' portion.  Either spill the beans or make up your minds prior to such 'notifications'.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Feb 2013)

HappyWithYourHacky said:
			
		

> What I find the most troubling is that they leave everyone hanging, especially with the 'may' portion.  Either spill the beans or make up your minds prior to such 'notifications'.



Seems common, just like PLD and LDA "may" be going away last year, or this year, or next year. Fear mongering soldiers who don't need the added stress...


----------



## navymich (17 Feb 2013)

AND the fact that they sent the emails out late Friday so there is nobody to contact to inquiry further about things so we sit here and stew until Monday.


----------



## garb811 (17 Feb 2013)

Well, the good news is, there's advance notice this time.  Last time they screwed with educational reimbursement, they did it after everyone had enrolled and paid for the fall semester.

The direct to troops email is a growing problem though; it happens with Schools sending joining instructions for courses, CFJSG does it with joining instructions for pre-deployment training etc and then everyone craps on the chain of command when one of the troops fails to meet the requirements that the chain of command had no visibility on.


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Feb 2013)

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> Thoughts?



I don't think this should really surprise anyone.


----------



## navymich (17 Feb 2013)

Something else I just thought of:  Let's say that they do axe ER come 1 Apr.  Any ER prior to 1 Apr would still be good, but by the books, we have up to one year to submit our claims.  I would _almost_ think about registering for a bunch of courses within my ILP for this semester to ensure I have it, and then take the next while to work on them.

However, I can also see them putting a limit on the timeframe for when these final claims must be submitted, or not even putting it into writing and then cutting it on 31 Mar 2013.

All of these are just thoughts and ideas, and hopefully more information will follow soon.  But I am in a good position right now because I am working on an OPME (hence "free")and my ILP technically gives me 2 courses for this semester.  Two of the ones that I need are monthly intake so I am seriously considering signing up for them for 1 Mar and getting them in now before things might be cut.


----------



## captloadie (17 Feb 2013)

The e-mail I received through the CoC stated that funding would be reduced for all ER with the exception of CEOTP and sick and injured personnel. On top of that, only receipts provided for courses completed by 30 Apr 13 would be reimbursed. This date was selected because it coincided with the end of most university/college semesters. Members were told not to make financial commitments until further info was provided.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (18 Feb 2013)

Just got this this morning with a promise that a CANFORGEN is forthcoming:

_ON BEHALF OF COMD CDA
Ref A. Military Personnel Instruction 17/04 - Education Reimbursement for the Reg F
B.  Compensation Benefits Instruction 210.801 - Education Reimbursement – Primary Res
C.  Compensation Benefits Instruction 210.802 - Skills Completion Programme – Reg F
D.  Military Personnel Instruction 18/04 – Advanced Degree Program – Reg F
E.  CANFORGEN 094/10 – Education Reimbursement for Ill and Injured Personnel
F.  DAOD 5002-6 - Continuing Education Officer Training Plan – Reg F 
1.	Refs A through D above establish the CF Education Reimbursement program and assigns responsibility for its administration to the CDA.  The programs have been in effect since 2004 and provide an avenue for CF personnel to be reimbursed for educational opportunities in support of CF objectives. Note that funding for these programs is not guaranteed. 
2.	While the CF Education Reimbursement programs have never guaranteed funding for ILPs, funding in recent years has been available to fully reimburse ILPs.  However, due to current departmental fiscal pressures, the funds available for ER may be significantly reduced on 1 Apr 2013.

Forgues, PJ
MGen

Questions and Answers / Questions et réponses

Q1.	What CF ER programs are affected?

A1.	The ER programs affected are:

	Mil Pers Instruction 17/04 Education Reimbursement for the Reg Force;
	CBI 210.801 Education Reimbursement for the Primary Reserve;
	CBI 210.802 Skills Completion Program; and
	Mil Pers Instruction 18/04 Advanced Degree Programme.


Q2.	What kind of policy adjustments will be made to the programs? 

A2.	There are currently no approved policy adjustments to the programs, but expect to see changes in the next year.




Q3.	How does this affect ill and injured members commencing part-time education? 

A3.	Members applying under Ref E may continue to apply for reimbursement.  ILPs and claims can continue to be submitted as per normal. 


Q4.	How does this affect members under CEOTP?

Q4.   Members applying under Ref F may continue to apply for reimbursement.  ILPs and claims can continue to be submitted as per normal.


Q5.	 How will these departmental fiscal pressures affect my ILP? 

A.5	Due to current departmental fiscal pressures, the funds available for ER may be significantly reduced on 1 Apr 13.  As a result, the funding for Spring/Summer 12/13 and AY 13/14 cannot be committed for your ILP at this time.


Q6.	What if I’m part-way through this semester and have past the deadline to withdraw? 

A6.	Claims previous and up to the end of the 2013 Winter semester, with an approved ILP, can be submitted for reimbursement.  

Reimbursement for all following semesters and/or academic years will not be approved until the full extent of the departmental fiscal pressures is known.


Q7.	Will my academic year for 13/14 be approved once funding levels are known? 

A7.	Funding for AY 13/14 is not guaranteed.  Reimbursement will not be made retroactive for activities undertaken without approved funding.  Please continue to consult the CDA website for new and updated information.   


Q8.	Will Primary Reserve members be reimbursed for this academic year beginning 1 Sept 2013?

A8.	Claims previous and up to the end of the 2013 Winter semester only will be eligible for reimbursement beginning 1 Sept 2013 for a period of 1 year.





Q9.	What if my ILP has not been active but I am continuing to take courses?

A9.	Any ILP that has not been active for more than 12-14 months will be cancelled unless there is an operational justification that can be verified.  Please note that ILPs cannot be approved in arrears.


Q10.  What if I have a claim that has not been processed in the last 12 month?

A10.  According to QR&O 203.05 Delay in Submissions of Claims, any sum of money payable under the QR&O or CBI that is not claimed within a period of twelve months after the date on which it might have been claimed is forfeited.  For the purposes of these ER policies, the 12 months begins at the completion of a course.  Any late claims due to unusual or exceptional circumstances can be submitted to CDA through your PSO for review.


Q11.  Where can I get answers to my questions?

A11. You may forward any queries that are not already answered in the Q&A’s to the +DLM-DGA@CDA-ACD@Kingston or dlm-dga@forces.gc.ca mailbox. This mailbox is monitored daily.  Please note that due to a current high volume of emails, it may take several days for someone to return your email.


Q12.  Are there other mechanisms to support self-development for CF Members?	

R12.  Yes, there is the possibility of receiving assistance through the Educational Assistance Loan Program.  Information can be found at: https://www.cfpsa.com/en/SupportOurTroops/OurFunds/CFPAF/Pages/default.aspx.

	You may also claim educational tax credits on your personal income tax return.  Information can be found at http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/ddctns/lns300-350/323/menu-eng.html.	  



ENGLISH TEXT ENDS / LE TEXTE FRANÇAIS SUIT

AU NOM DU COMMANDANT DE L’ACD
Réf A. Instruction du (CPM) 17/04 - Modalités de remboursement des frais d`études pour les militaires de la Force régulière 
B.  Directives sur la rémunération et les avantages sociaux 210.801 – Remboursement de frais de scolarité – Première réserve 
C.  Directives sur la rémunération et les avantages sociaux 210.802 – Programme de perfectionnement des compétences – Force régulière
D.  Instruction du (CPM) 18/04 – Études supérieures – programme d`études à temps partiel à l’intention des officiers de la Force régulière

E.  CANFORGEN 094/10 – Remboursement des frais de scolarité au personnel malade et blessé
F.  DOAD 5002-6 - Programme de formation des officiers – Éducation permanente – Force régulière 
1.	Les références A à D ci-dessus établissent les paramètres du programme de remboursement des frais de scolarité des FC, et confère à l’ACD la responsabilité de son administration.  Les programmes sont en vigueur depuis 2004 et procure aux membres des FC un moyen de se faire rembourser les opportunités de formation qui sont en lien avec les objectifs des FC.  Fait à noter, le financement pour le remboursement des frais encourus n’est pas garanti par ces programmes.  
2.	Bien que le programme de remboursement des frais de scolarité des FC n’ait jamais garanti les fonds pour le financement des PAI, les fonds ont toujours été disponibles au cours des dernières années pour assurer le remboursement complet des PAI.  Toutefois, en raison des pressions budgétaires auxquelles le Ministère fait face actuellement, les fonds disponibles pour le remboursement des frais de scolarité pourraient être considérablement réduits à partir du 1er avril 2013.   

Forgues, PJ
MGén

Questions et réponses / Questions and Answers 

Q1.	Quels sont les programmes de remboursement des frais de scolarité offerts par les FC qui seront affectés?

R1.	Les programmes de remboursement des frais de scolarité affectés sont les suivants:

	Instruction du (CPM) 17/04 - Modalités de remboursement des frais d`études pour les militaires de la Force régulière; 
	Directives sur la rémunération et les avantages sociaux 210.801 – Remboursement de frais de scolarité – Première réserve; 
	Directives sur la rémunération et les avantages sociaux 210.802 – Programme de perfectionnement des compétences – Force régulière; et 
	Instruction du (CPM) 18/04 – Études supérieures – programme d`études à temps partiel à l’intention des officiers de la Force régulière. 


Q2.	A quel genre de changements doit-on s’attendre concernant les politiques régissant les programmes de remboursement des frais de scolarité? 

R2.	Il n`y a présentement aucun changement qui a été approuvé en ce qui concerne les politiques régissant les programmes, mais des changements sont à prévoir pour l’année prochaine.


Q3.	Quels seront les impacts de ces pressions budgétaires sur les militaires malades et blessés qui s’apprêtent à entreprendre des études à temps partiel? 

R3.	Les militaires malades et blessés (réf E) pourront continuer à faire une demande de remboursement.  Les PAI et les demandes de réclamation continueront d’être soumis selon les procédures habituelles.  


Q4.	Quels seront les impacts de ces pressions budgétaires sur les militaires enrôlés sous le PFOEP?

R4.   Les militaires enrôlés sous le PFOEP (réf F) pourront continuer à faire une demande de remboursement.  Les PAI et les demandes de réclamation continueront d’être soumis selon les procédures habituelles.


Q5.	 Quels seront les impacts de ces pressions budgétaires sur mon PAI?  

R.5	En raison des pressions budgétaires auxquelles le Ministère fait face actuellement, les fonds disponibles pour le remboursement des frais de scolarité pourraient être considérablement réduits à partir du 1er avril 2013.  En conséquence, les fonds pour financer votre PAI ne peuvent être alloués à ce moment-ci.  


Q6.	Que dois-je faire si je suis à mi-chemin dans la session en cours, et que la date limite pour abandonner le cours est déjà passée? 

R6.	Les demandes de réclamations précédentes, et  celles s`échelonnant jusqu’à la fin de la session d’hiver 2013 pourront être soumises pour remboursement si elles sont appuyées par un PAI approuvé.  

Le remboursement des frais encourus pour toute session ou année scolaire subséquente ne sera pas approuvé tant que l’étendue complète des pressions budgétaires auxquelles fait face le Ministère ne sera pas connue. 
Q7.	Est-ce que mon année scolaire 2013/2014 sera approuvée au moment où les montants de financement seront connus? 

R7.	Il n’y a aucun financement de garanti pour l’année scolaire 2013/2014.  Aucun remboursement des frais encourus ne sera effectué de façon rétroactive pour des activités qui auront été entreprises, sans avoir été préalablement approuvé.  Veuillez consulter le site de l’ACD de façon régulière afin d’être au fait de l’information à jour. 


Q8.	Est-ce que les membres de la Première réserve seront remboursés pour l’année scolaire en cours, et ce à partir du 1er septembre?

R8.	Seules les demandes de réclamations précédentes, et  celles s`échelonnant jusqu’à la fin de la session d’hiver 2013 pourront être soumises pour remboursement et ce, à compter du 1er septembre 2013 pour une période de un an.


Q9.	Que dois-je faire si mon PAI n’a pas été actif alors que je continuais à suivre des cours?

R9.	Tous les PAI qui sont demeurés inactifs pour plus de 12 à 14 mois seront cancellés, à moins que l’inactivité ne soit justifiée par un besoin opérationnel (preuves à l’appui).  Veuillez noter que les PAI ne peuvent pas être approuvées de façon rétroactive.


Q10.  Que dois-je faire si j’ai une demande de réclamation qui n’a pas été traitée au cours des 12 derniers mois?

R10. Selon l’ORFC 203.05 – Retard à réclamer, toute somme payable sous le régime des ORFC ou des DRAS qui n’a pas été réclamée dans les douze mois qui suivent la date où le titulaire y avait droit, devient invalide.  Pour les besoins des politiques sur le remboursement des frais de scolarité, la période de 12 mois commence la journée à laquelle le cours se termine.  Les demandes de réclamation qui sont soumises en retard en raison de circonstances inhabituelles ou exceptionnelles, peuvent être acheminées à l’ACD pour analyse, par l’entremise de votre OSP.   


Q11.  Où puis-je trouver réponses à mes questions? 

R11. Vous pouvez acheminer vos questions à la boîte courriel +DLM-DGA@CDA-ACD@Kingston ou à dlm-dga@forces.gc.ca.  Ces deux adresses sont vérifiées sur une base quotidienne.  Étant donné le nombre anormalement élevé de courriels que nous recevons en ce moment, veuillez prévoir un délai de quelques jours avant de recevoir une réponse. 


Q12.  Existe-t-il d’autres mécanismes visant à promouvoir l’auto-perfectionnement des membres des FC?	

R12.  Oui, il est possible de recevoir de l’aide financière via le programme de prêts d’études.  Vous trouverez de plus amples renseignements à l’adresse suivante:
https://www.cfpsa.com/fr/supportourtroops/ourfunds/cfpaf/pages/default.aspx
 https://www.cfpsa.com/fr/SupportOurTroops/OurFunds/CFPAF/Pages/default.aspx.

	Vous pouvez également réclamer des crédits d’impôts pour les frais de scolarité encourus durant l’année sur votre déclaration de revenus.  Vous trouverez de plus amples renseignements à l’adresse suivante: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/ddctns/lns300-350/323/menu-fra.html_


----------



## Ciskman (18 Feb 2013)

Well this sucks. Thanks for the update. I am hoping that some aspect of reimbursement will remain however, the references to the EALP and tax credits is a little ominous.


----------



## Sly@CDA (18 Feb 2013)

Q&A's located at http://www.cda.forces.gc.ca/j3ops/ilpaccess-eng.asp


----------



## navymich (25 Feb 2013)

I emailed my question re: starting a course prior to the end of the FY and received a response similar to what captloadie posted.



> Due to current departmental fiscal pressures, the CF cannot guarantee at this time that any courses completed after the 2013 Winter semester will continue to be reimbursed.  As CDA faces increased funding pressures, ER, like numerous other CDA programs, is a potential source of reduction. No further info on when or if it will be affected is available at this point, but Comd CDA has directed a reform to the program. Thus, in the future, ER will likely look significantly different than it does now.
> 
> Any claims for courses previous and up to the end of the 2013 Winter semester with an approved ILP can be submitted for reimbursement.  If your course is completed by 30 April 2013, then you will be reimbursed.



I am curious as to what the "reform to the program" is.  I am completely fine with them limiting courses/expenses.  I currently have an ILP for 2 courses per semester.  I would much rather only take 1 per semester and be reimbursed for it then have the whole program canned.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Feb 2013)

A friend of mine in the reserves and in college just got a letter saying there isn't any money so he won't be reimbursed for his course.


----------



## Ciskman (27 Mar 2013)

It's getting close to the end of the semester and to registration time for summer courses. Has anybody hear anything yet ?


----------



## Spring_bok (4 Apr 2013)

Just a bump to see if there has been an update.  RMC summer registration is until 15 April.  It is getting down to the wire.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Apr 2013)

No updates, not even on the website.  I've already applied for my last two courses to finish my certificate (and training that present PMed Techs receive on their 6A course).  Whether I get reimbursed or not will be the question if any new info comes out, although one of the answers to the FAQs is this:

"Funding for AY 13/14 is not guaranteed. Reimbursement will not be made retroactive for activities undertaken without approved funding."

My ILP (and funding) for AY 13/14 _was_ approved before this announcement.  I only hope this means I will at least have the _potential_ of getting reimbursed.  If they won't for the reason quoted above, I will definitely grieve that decision.

Something else I heard is that they are going to tighten/limit the restrictions as to what gets approved as people have been getting _several_ degrees paid for.


----------



## CombatMacguyver (19 Apr 2013)

Anyone hear any updates regarding the status of ILPs lately?  I've multiple courses waiting for reimbursement approval for the spring 13 semester  :-\


----------



## Pat in Halifax (20 Apr 2013)

I had a big long response done and when I hit spellcheck, the text box emptied!! Aaaargh!!
Anyway, in answer to the question, no there is nothing firmed up. I did find out a couple things for sure this week that some may already be aware of.
1. If your ILP was processed PRIOR to the announcement earlier this spring, you are good.
2. For those NCMs finishing OPMEs (Not starting them), 100% reimbursement is still available.
Some may notice that I have not updated the NCM PD thread in quite some time and I think most will understand why. No one is 100% certain how some of the NCM PD initiatives will be affected. We know ER will take a hit but how...I suspect it may revert back to it's previous guise where possible reimbursement percentages range based on many factors. I know we have all heard this before but I am being told that something is coming soon-If for no other reason than the fact that CDA, PSOs, the Env NCM PD Chiefs, etc are being inundated with queries. If I hear something CONFIRMED, I will pass it on but keep an eye on your local neighbourhood CANFORGENs.
Bare in mind too, we are part of a very slow administrative machine. As an example, the second language software approved and tested for deployed ships spring of 2012 was delayed until 1 April this year. I am now being forced to pass on to sailors that it is further delayed until Sep. For those serving on board STJ (aka TOR), we are trying to get something for you guys specifically...no promises though.

Pat

If there are spelling errors, I'll fix them later-I don't want to lose this again!!


----------



## jeffb (20 Apr 2013)

If by processed do you mean that having an active ILP? I'm 3/4 of the way through a MA with an ILP lasting out to FY 15/16. Do you have any indication when official notification would be coming out?


----------



## exgunnertdo (20 Apr 2013)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> 1. If your ILP was processed PRIOR to the announcement earlier this spring, you are good.



NO!!!!

I'm finished my program, but watching closely as a TDO, and the spouse of a member halfway finished a degree.

An approved ILP is not a guarantee of funding from year to year - that is not new.  A statement to that end is in the original approval for your ILP, and in each year's funding approval.

Funding is approved by academic year.  If you have funding for 12/13, you _should_ be good with that.  But, my husband went in to claim his course that finished in April, and she was able to approve it (money was in the bank on Thursday), but told him not to register for his next course (which he still theoretically has funding for, it's in this academic year still).  So even 12/13 isn't guaranteed. 

No one, even before this announcement, was funded beyond this academic year.  Approved ILP only means your course of study meets the requirements.  

(this has been said before in this thread, but I just wanted to reiterate, because not everyone reads the whole thread!)

I'm going to be talking to some people at CDA on Monday who may know more.  There was supposed to be a meeting last week, with some decisions.  I'll see if I can find out something.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (20 Apr 2013)

What I am saying is if SPECIFIC courses had been identified previously and you were in the process of completing, you CAN complete and be reimbursed under the legacy rules. If not, even if part way through an IDENTIFIED program, then no, which appears to be the case you have exgunnertdo and yes, there have been many meetings the last few weeks. To now add specific courses to an already approved curriculum is not guarenteed at this time; you are indeed correct on that.

I just hope that there is an official announcement soon; I am starting to understand many of the frustrations I am getting from people. I had a young fellow in my office yesterday who was getting obviously quite flustered. He had been convinced to hang in there about 18 months ago because he wished to finish his initial TOS and then go back to school. He has about 7 courses left that he will be on the hook for. He believes he would have been eligable under one of the other gov't (and I don't know enough about them to refute his claim)  education programs had he been out of the CF. Though he is overly pessimistic, I am beginning to understand better why these things are so frustrating. Again, even if an unattractive announcement were made, at least everyone would know.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2013)

My understanding was more along the lines of what exgunnertdo said.  I am able to claim for the two courses I just finished, however, funding for the rest of my certificate courses has been rescinded (even says so on my ILP).

I enrolled for my final two courses anyway because I'm not going to wait around for CDA (or whoever) to make a decision.  Since they had already been approved, I should be able to submit the claim for them when everything gets back on track..... I hope....

Oh and a reply my colleague got the other day, "You can claim education on your income tax."   True, but not the full amount.


----------



## jeffb (20 Apr 2013)

And you can't claim education if you are doing a part-time program outside of Canada.


----------



## navymich (20 Apr 2013)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> 2. For those NCMs finishing OPMEs (Not starting them), 100% reimbursement is still available.



I was not aware of this.  If I had known, I would have picked up a course for the spring.  Was this written somewhere new, or did I miss it in the original info?


----------



## Pat in Halifax (20 Apr 2013)

No. I actually just found that little gem out Thursday when a co-worker taking his last OPME was told this. I called my 'overseer' in Ottawa and he confirmed it.


----------



## exgunnertdo (21 Apr 2013)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> What I am saying is if SPECIFIC courses had been identified previously and you were in the process of completing, you CAN complete and be reimbursed under the legacy rules. If not, even if part way through an IDENTIFIED program, then no, which appears to be the case you have exgunnertdo and yes, there have been many meetings the last few weeks. To now add specific courses to an already approved curriculum is not guarenteed at this time; you are indeed correct on that.



Just making sure that everyone is clear on the terminology.  An "approved ILP" is the entire course of study, going out x number of years, to the completion of a diploma or degree or certificate.  No funding is approved with an ILP.  Those with approved ILPs then get funding approved on a year to year basis.  Your original post said something about if you have an approved ILP, you're good - that's the specific point I was making sure was clarified.  If you have funding for AY 12/13, you should be good, but not necessarily.  My husband had enough funding for this AY to cover his spring course, but was told not to register, because he wouldn't necessarily get that money.  The course he was already in when the message came out, they paid for, but were iffy, since it finished in the new FY.

It's not even about adding courses.  Even if you don't add courses, the funding is not given for the whole ILP at the outset.  

As a side consequence, they aren't approving changes to anyone's ILP right now either (maybe that's what you're referring to).  Because until they know the status of the program, it would be foolish to approve anything new.  In theory, they could still approve changes to the ILP independent of the funding, but they've decided to hold off on that.  But even approved ILPs won't be funded until this is sorted.


----------



## wolot (5 Jun 2013)

Is there any updates to education reimbursement? I was told that not to expect any reimbursement for any courses i take in the summer, even though i was approved.


----------



## Rheostatic (5 Jun 2013)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> Just making sure that everyone is clear on the terminology.  An "approved ILP" is the entire course of study, going out x number of years, to the completion of a diploma or degree or certificate.  No funding is approved with an ILP.  Those with approved ILPs then get funding approved on a year to year basis.  Your original post said something about if you have an approved ILP, you're good - that's the specific point I was making sure was clarified.  If you have funding for AY 12/13, you should be good, but not necessarily.  My husband had enough funding for this AY to cover his spring course, but was told not to register, because he wouldn't necessarily get that money.  The course he was already in when the message came out, they paid for, but were iffy, since it finished in the new FY.
> 
> It's not even about adding courses.  Even if you don't add courses, the funding is not given for the whole ILP at the outset.
> 
> As a side consequence, they aren't approving changes to anyone's ILP right now either (maybe that's what you're referring to).  Because until they know the status of the program, it would be foolish to approve anything new.  In theory, they could still approve changes to the ILP independent of the funding, but they've decided to hold off on that.  But even approved ILPs won't be funded until this is sorted.


How is that supposed to work? In my experience, the sequence was:

1. Submit ILP
2. Receive ILP approval message
3. Complete a year's worth of courses
4. Submit claim
5. Repeat steps 3-4

At what point does the member find out whether they have "funding approval"? Hopefully it's sometime before step 3. Are members being advised to check with PDev each year, before registering for courses?


----------



## MeanJean (5 Jun 2013)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> At what point does the member find out whether they have "funding approval"? Hopefully it's sometime before step 3. Are members being advised to check with PDev each year, before registering for courses?



From what I understand and how it worked for me last year, I submitted my ILP and I received an approval email.  My ILP included four courses taken over one year.  Once you have completed and passed the course, you submit receipts with proof stating that you passed the course.  You will then get reimbursed as you go.  

If you are ever in doubt about funding and approval contact the local coordinator/director.  They should know how much funding is available or else they shouldn't be able to approve ILPs.  Here in Halifax he is at the FPSO office, not sure about other units.


----------



## exgunnertdo (5 Jun 2013)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> How is that supposed to work? In my experience, the sequence was:
> 
> 1. Submit ILP
> 2. Receive ILP approval message
> ...



^^That's the actual process.  There is a step between your steps 2 and 3 - the ILP is approved, then funding is approved year by year.  I received two emails, one saying the ILP is approved, the next saying my funding for academic year XX-XX was approved.  Then each year, another email for funding for academic year XX-XX.  I amended my ILP a couple of times along the way (moved a course from one semester to another), and also received another email approving the amended ILP.  

Unfortunately, the email for the funding hasn't often been coming early enough, so people are registering for courses before the funding is approved, and the claims are still processed.  If you read the email that approves the ILP itself, it does state it's not an approval for funding.  Just the approval for the plan.  

I admit I didn't pay a lot of attention to the emails at the time.  But when all of this came down a few months ago, a coworker was stressing about his, and we both went back and re-read the emails.  Sure enough, that first one doesn't say that funding is approved.


----------



## MeanJean (5 Jun 2013)

Thank you, exgunnertdo.  I didn't pay much attention to the emails either but thank you for shedding more light on the process.


----------



## Rheostatic (5 Jun 2013)

From your description I see the process has changed. I never received any messages related to funding approval, and my ILP Approval message did not make the distinction you described.

Thanks for the info. I try to stay current on these things for the troops' sake.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (5 Jun 2013)

wolot said:
			
		

> Is there any updates to education reimbursement? I was told that not to expect any reimbursement for any courses i take in the summer, even though i was approved.


I tried answering this from work earlier but for some reason could not. It will be officially announced in the not too distant future but numbers are as follows:
1. Up to 50%
2. Max of $4K a year
3. Max of $20K in a career.
This is also noted in the NCM PME/PD thread. 
For some things as they come up, recommend you keep an eye on the "Digital Chief":https://www.facebook.com/?email_confirmed=1#!/thedigitalchief?fref=ts


----------



## ChaosTheory (9 Jul 2013)

Finally an official update

http://cda-acd.mil.ca/j3ops/ilpaccess-eng.asp



> Funding has now been secured for the Fall and Winter 13/14 Semesters, and ILP approval for the two aforementioned semesters will therefore re-commence as per normal starting 1 Aug 2013.



and then



> Expect policy adjustments to Ref A, ER for the Regular Force, beginning in May 2014 at the start of the Spring/Summer 2014 semester.  Changes to the scope and level of funding will likely be implemented, to include a reimbursement ratio established at 50%, as well as funding caps of $4,000 per year and $20,000 over a career.  There is expected to be little or no change to refs B and C.


----------

